# Sender Policy Framework



## cokotech (15. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe schon ein wenig rumgegoogelt, aber finde keine so richtige Antwort.
Ich würde gerne die SPF Einträge machen (lassen), aber wo gehören Sie hin?Ich kann ja nur die DNS Einträge für meine virtuellen Domains (gildenident.de etc.) machen, aber wenn der MTA eine Email raussendet, dann gibt er seine IP weiter, diese zeigt aber dann natürlich auf einen Domainnamen meines Providers. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass dieser dann die SPF-Einträge für meine Domains in dieser Domain machen muss?


Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

> Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass dieser dann die SPF-Einträge für meine Domains in dieser Domain machen muss?


Nein, die SPF Einträge müssen von Dir für Deine Domains angelegt werden. Du bringst glaube ich SPF und den reverse DNS Lookup durcheinander. SPF gibt an, welcher Server mit welcher IP oder Domain Emails für Deine Domain versenden darf und das ist im DNS Record Deiner Domain hinterlegt.


----------



## cokotech (15. Aug. 2008)

Naja... schau mal, folgendes ist der Header einer Mail, die ich von meiner Domain cokotech.de an einen Kollegen geschickt habe.

```
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']X-Envelope-From: <[EMAIL="sven_lehnert@cokotech.de"][COLOR=#0000ff]sven_lehnert@cokotech.de[/COLOR][/EMAIL]>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']X-Envelope-To: <[EMAIL="michael.mueller@miarka24.de"][COLOR=#0000ff]michael.mueller@miarka24.de[/COLOR][/EMAIL]>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']X-Delivery-Time: 1218817598[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']X-UID: 172[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Return-Path: <[EMAIL="sven_lehnert@cokotech.de"][COLOR=#0000ff]sven_lehnert@cokotech.de[/COLOR][/EMAIL]>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']X-RZG-CLASS-ID: mi[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Received: from uhweb15105.united-hoster.com ([85.88.15.105])[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']            by mailin.webmailer.de (bertie mi13) (RZmta 16.48)[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']            with ESMTP id X023cbk7FGGArE for <[EMAIL="michael.mueller@miarka24.de"][COLOR=#0000ff]michael.mueller@miarka24.de[/COLOR][/EMAIL]>;[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']            Fri, 15 Aug 2008 18:26:38 +0200 (MEST)[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']            (envelope-from: <[EMAIL="sven_lehnert@cokotech.de"][COLOR=#0000ff]sven_lehnert@cokotech.de[/COLOR][/EMAIL]>)[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Received: from schlepptop (brln-4db823af.pool.einsundeins.de [77.184.35.175])[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']            by uhweb15105.united-hoster.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id D9E1C1248119[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']            for <[EMAIL="michael.mueller@miarka24.de"][COLOR=#0000ff]michael.mueller@miarka24.de[/COLOR][/EMAIL]>; Fri, 15 Aug 2008 18:26:37 +0200 (CEST)[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']From: "Sven Lehnert" <sven_lehnert@cokotech.de>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']To: <michael.mueller@miarka24.de>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Subject: [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Date: Fri, 15 Aug 2008 18:26:27 +0200[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Message-ID: <03a301c8fef3$ab439460$01cabd20$@de>[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']MIME-Version: 1.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Content-Type: multipart/alternative;[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']            boundary="----=_NextPart_000_03A4_01C8FF04.6ECC6460"[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']X-Mailer: Microsoft Office Outlook 12.0[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']thread-index: Acj+86nwNn5JA5Q0R7W0/xH6s6GHMQ==[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Content-Language: de[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']X-Antivirus: avast! [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif'](VPS 080815-0, 15.08.2008), Inbound message[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']X-Antivirus-Status: Clean[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=navy][FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [FONT=Verdana][COLOR=#000000]
```
[/COLOR][/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]

Da steht ausser beim Absender etc. (sachen die ich in Outlook ändern könnte) überhaupt nix von cokotech.de drin. Nur das uhweb. blabla steht da drin.
Trotzdem soll das in die cokotech.de Domain?!?!?
Wenn ich den Eintrag habe, gibt es dann eine vernünftige Seite zum checken?

Gruß Sven.


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

Ja, das ist alles ok. Die einzig relevante Zeile ist der From Header, und da steht cokotech.de drin.



> Wenn ich den Eintrag habe, gibt es dann eine vernünftige Seite zum checken?


j, das gibt es alles auf der Seite vom SPF:

http://www.openspf.org/


----------



## cokotech (15. Aug. 2008)

Danke erstmal... ich denke ich habe es für eine andere Domain jetzt hinbekommen. Die eigentliche ziehe ich jetzt erstmal zu einem Domain Service wo ich auch txt Einträge bearbeiten kann 

Gruß Sven!


----------

